# Zack Khan - New Pics



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

true freak of nature.....

taken from Giles @ MD.com


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

First pic you can see the (monstrous) size of him but the other pics are just too 'arty' (read: w*nk - too dark, sepia tone washes everything out, poor angles obscure his size etc.), not my cup of tea.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

They are a bit 'arty' but only ones i can find of him in his current state of prep

looking forward to seeing how he looks on stage


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks great, but tells us little about his current condition relative to the other competitors.

Look forward to some posing pics...


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

As James Ll is out in the US with Neil H, he might be able to give us a bit of inside track when he returns if we question him


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

hes a machine man


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

Monster keeps growing


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Dont worry lads i have a shoot planned with Zack and when you see it ill make sure he looks nothing less than hardcore :thumb:

Fivos


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

In that first pic he looks like a f'ing beast! He is the one most people will have down as the one to beat in the nationals.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

BEEF!!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Dont worry lads i have a shoot planned with Zack and when you see it ill make sure he looks nothing less than hardcore :thumb:
> 
> Fivos


Nice one Fivos:thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

What a monster... damn but he looks freaky...


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Kezz said:


> BEEF!!


Cake.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

these shots do not surprise me nor anyone else in the sport as Zack is fukcing huge he is the epitome of size but it is not size that has been the issue it is condition i would love to see some shots of him stripped down....


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

He is huge, Even Daz Ball can no where near compare with the sheer size and quality of muscle Zack displays


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes as he has been in every final over the last few years size has never been zack's issue he is always the biggest guy on the stage......lets be honest condition is his problem without that he will not win this is fact...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

:rockon: wowzers


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> yes as he has been in every final over the last few years size has never been zack's issue he is always the biggest guy on the stage......lets be honest condition is his problem without that he will not win this is fact...


Couldn't agree more:beer:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

When you meet this guy in person its insaine just how big he is..


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i would love to see some shots of him stripped down....


very honest of you there Paul, finally opening up about your sexuality

:lol:


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Who is prepping Zack did I read Somewhere it was Neil 'H'?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

fxleisure said:


> Who is prepping Zack did I read Somewhere it was Neil 'H'?


I think so mate,if he doesnt nail his condition with him,he never will imo.

We all know the damage this guy can do if he nails it,going to be interesting this year.


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

pea head said:


> I think so mate,if he doesnt nail his condition with him,he never will imo.
> 
> We all know the damage this guy can do if he nails it,going to be interesting this year.


Thought it was too.....

Out of interest, what does Neil actually do for a living? Is he a nutritionalist and just preps people in addition to this?

Also say for example he is prepping Zack, who pays for the prep? Do the sponsors pick up the tab?

Always wondered.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

That first pic he looks monstrous!!!


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Amazing, that gym looks awesome too. How tall is he?



MuscleButt said:


> Yea zack looks dumpy, nice choice of words like us welshy's say he looks crunk!!!!
> 
> Zack Last week!!!! fly Zack fly!!!!!
> 
> ...


That was posted in another thread, taken about 3 weeks ago now i believe?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stow said:


> very honest of you there Paul, finally opening up about your sexuality
> 
> :lol:


never hidden it :thumb:



fxleisure said:


> Thought it was too.....
> 
> Out of interest, what does Neil actually do for a living? Is he a nutritionalist and just preps people in addition to this?
> 
> ...


neil is prepping Zack, Neil is a full time nutritionist i think he owns a gym as well....

as for the cost i would assume Zack pays it unless told otherwise


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

fxleisure said:


> Thought it was too.....
> 
> Out of interest, what does Neil actually do for a living? Is he a nutritionalist and just preps people in addition to this?
> 
> ...


Neil is an incredibly busy man. Not only does he coach all over the World, but also runs a very successful business here in the U.K

He does own Tenby 'Pro Gym' which is a great hardcore gym and any money they take just gets ploughed back in I believe.

As for who pays for Zacks prep, thats Neil and Zacks business.

J


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

some excellent photos there i think! obviously not taken to show his physique to its fullest (t shirt on kinda gives it away) but good marketing material!

it dont matter how he looks in august... oct 18th is where it counts, whether he looks huge, tiny, shredded or fat right now means nothing.

The last few years he has brought a similar physique to teh stage at the finals and not been rewarded - so needs to bring something different, otherwise how can the judges ever justify giving him the win when they didnt in the past!

He is never massively far away in my opinion, just needs to get it right - i hope he does this year! form doesnt go in his side but i dont think neil hill gives two hoots about that!


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

he is a beast


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

PAULSHEZ said:


> He is huge, Even Daz Ball can no where near compare with the sheer size and quality of muscle Zack displays


I think your right pal but i no one thing on the day i will be ripped and big this year so maybe he shud watch out cus i was only 230lbs last year and ripped and beat him so we will see on the day all the best zack and see you in 8 weeks i cant wait :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

cant wait to see this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bring on the big boys!!!


----------

